# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درمورد دانشگاه های اصفهان

## mohammad1326

سلام
من دنبال ی فرد اصفهانی تو انجمن میگردم!!!
میخوام ازش راجبدانشگاه های اصفهان بپرسم
ممنون میشم کسانی که هستن بگن

----------


## design46

> سلام
> من دنبال ی فرد اصفهانی تو انجمن میگردم!!!
> میخوام ازش راجبدانشگاه های اصفهان بپرسم
> ممنون میشم کسانی که هستن بگن


سلام
من هستم
بپرس

----------


## mohammad1326

ممنون از شما دوست عزیز
بقیه هم لطفا اگه هستن بگن

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

سلام
شما بپرسید
پاسخگو خواهیم بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin dehghan

سوالتان را بفرمایبد در حد امکان جواب میدیم

----------


## artim

من نجف اباد رو میشناسم

----------


## ehsan.mec89

سلام،میخواستم بپرسم دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در مقطع ارشد مکانیک جو چطوریه؟استاداش چجورین؟

----------

